# How much protein tryin to build muscle



## mlemley (May 23, 2008)

I just recently lost 20 pounds and now im down to 160 and im 5'10. I am 20 years old and never lifted a day in my life but recently got a gym membership to put some muscle back on. I went to the store and i bought some protein and they told me I if im tryin to build in take i should be intaking your body weight x 1.5. (160 x 1.5 = 240g protein a day!) Is it true that i should be doing this many grams of protein a day to build muscle and how do i even intake that...ne tips or nething would be helpful because Im very new to the fitness world..thanks guys


----------



## lucifuge (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to IM!

1.5g per pound sounds good,
just remember you have to account for the protein in your regular food as well.
For example, a chicken breast has about 22g of protein, a large egg about 6g,
a cup on non fat milk about 8g, etc...
Keep track of your food intake and figure out the amount of protein you're getting daily,then adjust from there.


----------



## tomuchgear (May 23, 2008)

eh check that food fact depends on the size o the chicken breast bro. you can get these massive ones that have 35. great for after the gym.


----------



## lucifuge (May 23, 2008)

tomuchgear said:


> eh check that food fact depends on the size o the chicken breast bro. you can get these massive ones that have 35. great for after the gym.



yeah, I was just throwing out a rough estimate.
You're talking about the bag of frozen chicken breasts right?


----------



## Irons77 (May 23, 2008)

Boneless skinless boobs I buy are 26g every 4oz. I like the big boobs that are 8oz.


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

dude.. walmart and most big box grocery stores sell FROZEN CHICKEN QUARTERS... 10LBS FOR UNDER 5 BUCKS!

when you're a meat whore like me.. you find the best buys for sure!

fi you can butcher your own shit.. go to a meat market and buy legs or quarters of the bigger animals..


or buy a 7mm-08 and learn to hit what  you're aiming at after you get a hunting liscense!


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

also.. down the typical 1-1.5 grams of protien a day or as best as you can because i know it's hard the heavier you get..but try that and see how your gains come along. That should be more than enough if you're a hard training fool.


----------



## natural^ (May 23, 2008)

also if you want fast protein just buy some protein bars and find the # of grams that you need, they have all kinds of protein content, and you can buy them at walmart. but thats if you're always on the go like me, ideally its good to have grilled chicken.

be sure when you are loading up on proteins that you are loading up on water too. too much protein with little water to clean the kidneys can be harmful.


----------



## thewicked (May 23, 2008)

natural^ said:


> also if you want fast protein just buy some protein bars and find the # of grams that you need, they have all kinds of protein content, and you can buy them at walmart. but thats if you're always on the go like me, ideally its good to have grilled chicken.
> 
> be sure when you are loading up on proteins that you are loading up on water too. too much protein with little water to clean the kidneys can be harmful.



QFT! good advice man! I actually had a problem with that about a yera ago when i was eating about 400 grams a day with heavy duty training but wasn't drinking enough water. Dr. visit found that little lovely information out.


----------



## natural^ (May 23, 2008)

thewicked said:


> QFT! good advice man! I actually had a problem with that about a yera ago when i was eating about 400 grams a day with heavy duty training but wasn't drinking enough water. Dr. visit found that little lovely information out.



400? god damn, haha. i take in roughly 150.


----------



## Built (May 23, 2008)

I like to get in about 220g, but that's mostly a satiety issue. As long as you're getting in over a gram per pound LBM (which for me would be 114g) you're golden.

If you don't gain, you need more calories. Don't forget your fats, carbs...


----------



## Mirey86 (May 26, 2008)

Well, 20 grams of protein a day is good enough to keep your bones healthy. Also, try working out after getting protein, because this would get you stronger. Best of Wishes.


----------



## Travis Bell (May 26, 2008)

hehe I'm downing about 500g right now. Majority of it comming from food


----------



## natural^ (May 26, 2008)

Travis Bell said:


> hehe I'm downing about 500g right now. Majority of it comming from food



damn what do yall eat. i mean i know what foods carry the most protein but for example travis, on a normal day, what does your food plan look like that gives you at least 450g?


----------



## Travis Bell (May 26, 2008)

It actually varies quite a bit as for the actualy food, but I eat quite a bit of eggs, 2-3 chicken breast twice a day and lots of beef as well. Milk is in every shake, except my post workout shake. really I just make sure I have some significant amount of protein in every meal. I do consume about 3-5 shakes a day, just depends on what my food intake has been. I use my protein shakes to fill in the gaps. oh I eat alot of fish too. 

what Ive found is that its not difficult for me to get loads and loads of protein in, but I have to balance that with a good intake of quality carbs. I've gone back to adding 2 cups of oatmeal in my morning shake and adding 2 more in one of my shakes during the day. 

you really just have to make a conscious dedication to eating lots of high protein foods. It gets boring. Sometimes I feel like if I eat another chicken breast or can of tuna one will pop out my ears. haha. And sometimes I do have to let it go for a day or two but what I do notice is when I'm on top of my game nutritionally I recover much faster and feel lots stronger in the gym


----------



## thewicked (May 26, 2008)

natural^ said:


> damn what do yall eat. i mean i know what foods carry the most protein but for example travis, on a normal day, what does your food plan look like that gives you at least 450g?



HAHA I take 3 shakes a day.. followed by ALOT OF FOOD!

if i had to break it down.. probably about 4 baked potatoes and almost two whole chickens a day ( i grill alot of meat by the lb) along with whatever else I decide to eat. 

I'm a chipotle junkie too.. 1100 cals in a burrito is my kinda foods! 

500 cals is serious eating! HAHA! I'm sitting about mid 300's a day now.


----------



## natural^ (May 27, 2008)

thewicked said:


> HAHA I take 3 shakes a day.. followed by ALOT OF FOOD!
> 
> if i had to break it down.. probably about 4 baked potatoes and almost two whole chickens a day ( i grill alot of meat by the lb) along with whatever else I decide to eat.
> 
> ...



Chipotle is awesome


----------

